
A history of sports fans resorting to performance-enhancing curses - benbreen
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/we-will-curse-you
======
andrew_
> United against Justinian in 532, partisans of the Blues and the Greens set
> aside their mutual hatred to fight and die for a higher, shared principle:
> their inalienable right to rebuke good sportsmanship, play dirty, and lose
> poorly.

If ever there was a single-sentence statement on the difficulty in changing
human nature, it would be this.

------
nathancahill
Off-topic, but if you want to support quality, long-form essays about topics
like this, consider subscribing to Lapham's. Every issue is chock-full of
stellar writing. No affiliation besides a happy subscriber.

